
Is College Worth It? - sebg
http://priceonomics.com/is-college-worth-it/
======
zeteo
This kind of BS analyses are exactly the root of the current problems with the
higher education system (insane tuition, CS majors who can't do fizbuzz etc.)
- because they are _self-fulfilling prophecies_.

For comparison, let's imagine that some evil marketing genius decides to
examine the corresponding statistical impacts of wearing a business suit. "Our
data indicate that people who wear a business suit to work earn a career
average of $1M extra over people who don't. Considering many quality suits
cost under $2000, this results into a higher than 100:1 return on investment."
Before long, tailor shops are doing a booming business, wearing a $400 suit
becomes a _faux pas_ , and candidates get dismissed early from interviews
because they showed up with an Armani at a Dolce&Gabbana shop. People no
longer care whether a suit is useful or even comfortable in their line of
work, and prices shoot through the roof for apparel that offers little beyond
a famous label.

I don't know who started the trend of promoting flawed statistical studies [1]
in this regard, but if they worked for higher education they must have been a
very evil marketing genius indeed.

[1] Why are people who _couldn 't_ go to college lumped to bring down those
who _wouldn 't_? Is "college" a monolithical category where e.g. differences
between majors matter much less than four years's experience in specific
industries?

~~~
btilly
You did not read the article all the way through, nor did the people who voted
you up.

If you had, you would have encountered references to a variety of studies that
attempt to control for going to college as opposed to other predictive factors
using things like twin studies. They have found that the impact of college is
less than simple analyses show, but the largest contribution to the difference
between college graduates and non-graduates is college itself.

~~~
nchuhoai
A lot of the people here are IMO rightfully criticizing that not more thought
has been given to the possibility that being able to get into college and pay
for college is simply a good indicator for a lifetime premium in earnings.

The only point I found in this article is the FSU study in which they try to
control against factors by comparing students who barely made the cut. They
came out with a 11% rate of return. (I looked up the study but couldn't find
whether it refers to 11% return on the monthly salary or lifetime earnings)

It's left for us to decide whether this is a significant enough, especially
given the option value of college and lack of alternatives to college.

P.S.: 75k (the cost of attending FSU) invested in a currently 3.7 treasury
bond yields 118k after 30 years.

~~~
randomdata
> P.S.: 75k (the cost of attending FSU)

Don't forget the additional $120K that the average high school graduate will
earn during those years, assuming a four year program.

------
lkrubner
I have a problem with this method:

"Payscale draws on its information about alumni salaries. It calculates the
expected earnings of a newly minted graduate over a 30 year career by summing
the median incomes of alumni from his or her school who graduated between one
and 30 years ago."

Yes, I know that college was worth it 30 years ago, and even 15 years ago, and
even 10 years ago. That is not the real question. The question is will this
continue to be true in the future? Those who are challenging the value of a
college degree are in essence arguing "We may be at an inflection point where
the value of a college degree will, from this point forward, decrease."

You can not prove or disprove the point by pointing out that trend lines from
the past, if projected into the future, show that college remains a great
investment.

That line of reasoning is irrelevant if we are in fact at an inflection point.
What is relevant is any argument for or against the idea that we are at an
inflection point. Arguments based on trend lines from 30 years ago miss the
heart of this subject.

The strongest argument to be drawn from this chart is one based on the 5 year
trend line: if a college degree was worth a great deal during the Great
Recession, then surely that proves the enduring value of a college degree?
However, there is a counter argument: what is being measured here is the
income premium beyond what someone with a high school degree makes, and the
Great Recession wiped out millions of jobs in industries that hired large
numbers of people who only had high school degrees (for instance, the
construction industry).

Again, the question to be answered is are we at an inflection point? When the
economy recovers, and jobs in the construction industry have returned, will a
college degree still offer the large income premium that it offered in the
past?

~~~
nicholas73
Another problem with a pure financial projection is that it does not fully
consider opportunity cost. The cost/benefit is not simply the difference in
earnings, minus tuition, interest, missed earnings and investment on earnings.

The real cost is that being in debt limits your options to pursue possibly
more lucrative opportunities, or to enjoy your life outside the system. The
better term would be liquidity cost. Every one of us will at some point come
across a great investment opportunity. Every one of us can have an idea we
would like to pursue. But an employee fully loaded with college debt, added
with mortgage and kids, can't afford to do anything else but add to a 401k
each paycheck.

Furthermore, every financial investment should have a healthy margin of error
to compensate you for risk. This should be at even higher margins when the
more leveraged you are. Things like college and a mortgage are a total
leverage of your earnings potential as an employee. Thus the question isn't
whether college is merely worth it. The question should be if college is
totally a no-brainer as an investment.

And it looks like it's not anymore.

~~~
xerophtye
Interesting point. While college gives you a better chance of a regular
salary, it pretty much disables you from taking advantage of BIG (albeit
risky) opportunities and thus in a way limit your returns. But isn't that how
all financial instruments work? You always have to sacrifice a portion of your
potential returns to decrease risk.

(look up derivative market and hedging your position etc)

------
jseliger
Here's the other problem with this method of asking, "Is college worth it?":
as far as I know, Alex Mayyasi doesn't collect data on dropouts.

Starting and finishing at a public school in four years is almost certainly
worth it for most people. Starting and dropping out, especially when you're
more than one semester in, is a disaster, and the dropout numbers for many
schools are staggering. I was a grad student at the University of Arizona in
English Lit and routinely saw that something like half of those who enrolled
as 18-year-old freshmen matriculated within six years.

The rest? Some presumably had parents to pay, but many were stuck with loans
that couldn't be effectively discharged through bankruptcy and other normal
means. The U of A, and other universities, pay no price for this. They have no
skin in the game.

I've written more about this here:
[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/the-problem-with-
ju...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/the-problem-with-justifying-
college-involves-cost/) and elsewhere.

~~~
sanxiyn
The article does discuss dropouts (although the word "dropout" is not used).
Emphasis mine.

"A recent Washington Post article covers some of the studies - investigations
of the increased earnings of those who _attend college without graduating_ \-
that suggest a college education itself leads to increased earnings."

------
didgeoridoo
"To accurately measure the earnings bump graduates receive thanks to their
bachelor’s degree, Payscale takes this expected income of a college graduate
over his or her career and subtracts the total income they would have made
during that time if they did not attend college. To do so, Payscale subtracts
the median wage of a high school graduate over those 30 years as well as over
the four years a college graduate spent attending college instead of working."

"Accurately"? Rubbish. I don't see them controlling for a single confounding
factor here.

I'd love to see a study comparing college attendees with those who were
accepted into college and did not attend (e.g. for financial or personal
reasons). At least then you are controlling somewhat for ability, ambition and
circumstance. My suspicion is that being "good enough" to get into a good
college is sufficient to wipe out the wage differential for many fields of
study, independent of the fact of attendance.

Or, as Groucho might say, "I wouldn't go to a college that would have me as a
student."

------
cperciva
_Payscale subtracts the median wage of a high school graduate..._

This is a common mistake, and one which completely invalidates the process.
The median high school graduate is someone who wasn't able to get into
college, and many of the factors associated with that -- starting with low
high school grades -- are also associated with lower earnings. You might as
well say that purring results in pets gaining legs, because pets which purr
have on average more legs than pets which don't purr.

To get any accurate measure of the value of going to college, you need to
compare students who are _similar in all ways except college attendance_. Of
course, this is a difficult thing to do, since it involves looking at high
school grades, SAT scores, parental income, parental education, and gender at
a minimum -- all of these factors are known to correlate with both individual
educational achievement and individual earnings.

~~~
sanxiyn
The article actually deals with this. "One recent study compared the earnings
of students who just made the academic cutoff to attend the Florida State
University System with those of students who fell just below the cutoff (and
mostly did not attend college as a result). We might expect college not to be
worth it for these students on the margins of qualifying, yet they reaped
returns of 11%."

While this does not look at high school grades, SAT scores, etc., I think
comparing just above the cutoff and just below the cutoff is a valid
methodology to counter the effect. What do you think?

~~~
randomdata
When I was in high school, teachers were quite open about adjusting marks if
it meant the difference between acceptance and rejection, but you had to put
forth the effort to talk with them and make your case.

With that, some studies have suggested that soft-skills, like determination,
are what determine future earnings. Someone with average to poor academic
performance, but high determination, could ensure that the cutoff is met with
a little pressure put on the teachers, while someone less determined would sit
back and be accepting of the non-acceptance position.

It is nice to see some other methodologies tested, but I'm not sure this one
really addresses the common concerns with the standard interpretation.

------
cadlin
The graph titled "Best and Worst Median Starting Salaries Ranked by College
Major" is mislabelled.

Looking at the source material[1], the table it's based on is titled, "[TABLE]
12: TOP 10 MAJORS WITH THE HIGHEST MEDIAN EARNINGS" and is data on "Full-time,
full-year workers with a terminal Bachelor’s."

So it's not about starting salaries at all.

[1][http://www9.georgetown.edu/grad/gppi/hpi/cew/pdfs/whatsitwor...](http://www9.georgetown.edu/grad/gppi/hpi/cew/pdfs/whatsitworth-
complete.pdf)

------
greenyoda
Isn't a $98K _median_ starting salary for math and CS grads a bit high? Yes,
the few lucky ones who get a job at Google or Facebook or an investment bank
might make six figures right out of school, but it doesn't seem like there
would be enough of those jobs to pull the median up that high. The average CS
grad probably won't end up working for an internet company; there are probably
many more programming jobs in corporate IT departments.

~~~
Mikeb85
Investment banks pay alot for both CS and Math grads... A programmer will make
a lot more at a Wall Street firm than at Google or Facebook...

~~~
maxk42
Fantastic -- that might pull the mean up, but it still wouldn't affect the
median.

------
edtechdev
This data rewards schools that reject more applicants and/or fail more
students (prevent them from graduating). Because that increases the average &
median of their graduates. Charter schools and private schools do the same
thing to increase test scores, but when controlling for other factors they are
no better than public schools.

In order words, the data shows which schools do the best job of attracting and
filtering out the top students. Many folks including some faculty think that
IS their job - to set a high bar and see which few students can make it over,
but from my point of view that is only half of the job - the other part, the
hard part, is to actually educate students - to help more students get over
that high bar.

------
diminoten
Wait, 98k starting salary for Math/Computer Science is _median_? In the US?

What?!?! This does not mesh with my experiences or the experiences of my peers
_at all_. If you want to include the financial industry, you're talking about
the top 1% of salaries, if that. Are they _so_ disparate that they drag the
median up that much?

Edit: Looking at the source data[0], they've separated "Computer Science" and
"Mathematics" from "Math and Computer Science". What is the purpose of this?
Is "Math and Computer Science" a specific major?

[0]
[http://www9.georgetown.edu/grad/gppi/hpi/cew/pdfs/whatsitwor...](http://www9.georgetown.edu/grad/gppi/hpi/cew/pdfs/whatsitworth-
complete.pdf)

~~~
krschultz
That's incorrect data. That's the median for all salaries in the field, not
starting salaries.

~~~
diminoten
Okay, so the article is wrong! Whew, that makes _much_ more sense.

------
DavidSJ
This article, like nearly all on the topic, ignores the distinction between
correlation and causality. Of course those who attend college, particularly a
prestigious one, earn more. How much of this is due to college as a symptom of
their competence and/or privileged lot in life, and how much of this is due to
college as a cause, is rarely discussed.

~~~
colmvp
> This article, like nearly all on the topic, ignores the distinction between
> correlation and causality

It's sort of interesting that if you look at race breakdowns in the United
States, Asians have the highest median income and also highest likelihood in
attending college. White Americans are second.

Then if you look at interracial marriage in the United States, the highest
median household income combinations are Asian Male - White Female followed
closely by White Male - Asian Female. Furthermore, a white marrying an Asian
notably has a higher likelihood of possessing a college degree than a white
marrying within or Black or Hispanic.

I'm only mentioning these because stats show correlation between income and
education levels.

~~~
mikeklaas
Where can one look at that data?

------
drblast
Looks to me like the distribution for the more expensive schools on the Y axis
is nearly identical to that of the inexpensive state schools. So no, paying a
lot for college is not worth it, when you could get the same result for $50k
at a state school.

Unless, of course, you go to one of the top four or five private engineering
schools in the country.

The question that really jumps out at me is "What the hell are you paying
$150k extra for at a private school?"

Edit to add: If I wrote an article that said, "Buy US Savings Bonds - it's a
great investment! You are guaranteed at least to get more money back than you
put in!" I'd probably get criticized, because the interest rate of a savings
bond is fairly low compared to most other investments. But apparently by the
same logic I can feel great about saddling myself with $200k worth of student
debt, because hey, eventually I'll make it back and then some.

------
jliechti1
Given the costliness of most colleges in the US - why not consider getting
your degree outside of the country? There are many great universities in Asia,
for example, that have a much cheaper price tag. I have not seen very many (if
any) US students consider this option. I guess prestige and name-brand
recognition is still very important.

But really, I am on a semester abroad in Taiwan at the moment, and I have
calculated tuition and airfare _combined_ at the school here is cheaper than
just tuition at my school in the US (for 1 semester). Aggregate tuition and
costs of living over 4 years and I am sure you could save a ton of money
compared to staying in the US. You could then go on to do a master's degree in
the States. Indeed, many Taiwanese here do just that - at places like
Stanford, Caltech, etc...

~~~
VLM
This assumes the meaning of a degree is knowledge, or at least input filtering
to only accept the worthy.

From experience, its credentialism, a title of nobility. Oh you are an
experienced neurosurgeon? Oh from Russia you say? Well, here's a broom, good
luck.

Good Luck practicing law, medicine, accounting, becoming a P.E., pretty much
anything but IT/CS work with a foreign degree, and you don't even need any
degree for IT work.

~~~
objclxt
> _Oh you are an experienced neurosurgeon? Oh from Russia you say? Well, here
> 's a broom, good luck._

Planet Money did a podcast on this exact topic at the start of the year. It is
near impossible for a doctor to come to the US and start practicing - even
those who are top of their field and working in countries with highly
respected medical schools (Europe, Asia, etc). I can't find the link to the
full episode, but here's a summary and excerpt from All Things Considered:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/15/172108835/should-t...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/15/172108835/should-
the-u-s-import-more-doctors)

------
Simple1234
My student loan debt is completely oppressive. Educating myself was the
stupidest thing I've ever done. Oh the horrible irony.

------
ChikkaChiChi
My wife is an economist and one of her biggest pet peeves is that the idea
that a child "must" get a college education has had a dramatic impact on how
we perceive trade school or apprenticeship educations.

Not everybody needs college.

~~~
Zimahl
Certainly, and some people would be better served by not going to college. The
point is that you can't just call it a life after high school and expect to
earn a respectable (in a financial sense) income. Unskilled union mill work is
no longer going to feed a family of 5 and pay for a nice mortgage.

~~~
tsotha
Unskilled, no, but the trades pay reasonably well. By the time you graduate
from college you could have been a licensed electrician, for example. And if
you were willing to go into enough debt to pay for a four year degree you
could start your own business.

------
daemonk
College is a pretty damn good resource if you choose to utilize it.
Personally, I haven't felt that higher education has actively blocked me from
pursuing the knowledge I needed or making resources available to me. The
problem is with the mindset of kids going into college thinking it's a
mandatory hoop they have to jump through instead of a resource they have to
actively utilize.

Ultimately, what you get out of higher education is what you choose put into
it.

~~~
therobot24
couldn't agree more

seeing responses like "the debt i got from college is killing me, totally not
worth it" just previews their time in college - oh i'm sure they worked hard,
but they probably didn't take advantage to all that was available (clubs,
TAing, working with professors, etc). There are many opportunities available
throughout just about every university to explore interests and 'make the
degree worth it'

------
tokenadult
From the article kindly submitted here: "The data comes from an analysis by
Payscale, a salary data and software company for individuals and businesses."

In other words, the data is correlational, and not based on random assignment
to an experimental condition and control condition. So we have no idea what
the causation is here. By my observation, the kind of young people who get
into private engineering colleges are different already, at high school age,
from the kind of young people who don't go to college at all, so it's by no
means clear that attending college causes any part of their difference in
earnings in adult life.

For someone going to college with someone else's money (whether the someone
else is a parent, a government agency, or a fee waiver by the college), sure,
go to as much college as you can eat. Being paid to be a student is a very
happy condition of life. But for someone who is paying for college out of
pocket, the economic calculations become different, because college has to be
paid for with present dollars, but its claimed economic return comes in future
dollars, if at all. Economists, of course, have finance calculations for
figuring out the approximate present value of a future income stream, and
quite a few economists think (if only we could resolve that issue of
causation) that what colleges charge for tuition is a bargain compared to the
economic value of gaining a college degree.

A young person of college-applying age will, according to research,[1] be very
strongly dissuaded from applying to college if poor, even if also smart. But
dumb high school students from rich families go to college in large numbers.
Only some of the Ivy Plus research universities and liberal arts colleges make
much of an effort at all to identify high-ability students from low-income
families and recruit those. Right now college mostly advantages the
economically advantaged.

[1] Partial list of links to commentary and research on low-income, high-
ability students:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/25/business/economy/25leonhar...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/25/business/economy/25leonhardt.html)

[http://ideas.repec.org/p/nbr/nberwo/18586.html](http://ideas.repec.org/p/nbr/nberwo/18586.html)

[http://siepr.stanford.edu/publicationsprofile/2555](http://siepr.stanford.edu/publicationsprofile/2555)

[https://www.amherst.edu/aboutamherst/magazine/issues/2011sum...](https://www.amherst.edu/aboutamherst/magazine/issues/2011summer/nationalinterest)

[http://www.jkcf.org/assets/files/0000/0084/Achievement_Trap....](http://www.jkcf.org/assets/files/0000/0084/Achievement_Trap.pdf)

~~~
yetanotherphd
>In other words, the data is correlational, and not based on random assignment
to an experimental condition and control condition.

If you would like to see studies that use random or quasi-random selection
into education, there is a huge literature in labor economics on this topic.
For various reasons such literature would never make it onto HN.

See a very brief summary here

[http://www.stlouisfed.org/publications/re/articles/?id=1866](http://www.stlouisfed.org/publications/re/articles/?id=1866)

~~~
sanxiyn
Now I am curious. Why would such literature never make it onto HN? (And eh...
didn't you just make it onto HN?!)

Thank you for the link anyway.

~~~
yetanotherphd
By "make it onto HN" I mean as a story - the comments tend to be much more
varied.

Mainstream economic research covers very similar topics, and uses very similar
methods, to stories that make it onto HN. However since it isn't sold as
"using data in cool ways", it's not immediately apparent that it is HN
material. For example, a very famous economics paper uses school district
boundaries to measure some effect (can't remember exactly what they measure).
The idea is that people on opposite sides of boundaries should on average be
very similar _except_ for being in different districts. This hypothesis can be
checked by looking for measurable jumps across boundaries.

Another thing is that economics papers tend to use regression methods that
look quite boring and don't involve interesting scatter plots. So to the
untrained eye a blog post with scatter diagrams and maps can look like a novel
use of data and technology, while in fact the methods are very standard.

------
mas644
As I always used to tell my students, your degree is just a piece of paper
that helps you get your foot in the door. Its worth is equivalent to the
effort and energy you put into it. Those that work hard and are passionate
about their major, whether it be computer science or whether it be philosophy
-- they'll end up doing well in their chosen fields -- or at the very least
grow as people. If you're really into what you study, spend a lot of your
extracurricular activities in related areas (e.g. being in debate club if
you're a political science major), and are excited about working in a field
pertaining to your major, you will do well. If you came just to party,
socialize, and not major in something that you didn't care about or find
challenging...you'll likely not get your return on the investment. I majored
with plenty of people in computer science, some were even able to cheat their
way to decent grades. However, we all know how well that works when you have
to sit down for an interview at Google or wherever and you have a blank stare
when you can't tell the difference between a binary tree and an apple tree.
Your computer science degree in that case is almost worthless.

So it's worth it if you know what you're getting yourself into. Some people
think it's just a rubber stamp to a job that pays a minimum of $50K a year
somewhere in the city where they can continue partying. Not true
unfortunately. I knew since I was a child what I wanted to study...for most
the answer is not that easy. I always suggest that if you don't know what you
want to do, don't go into debt by going to college without a plan. Do
something else -- join peace corps, volunteer, get an apprenticeship...maybe
join a community college first. Getting a college education is one of the most
fantastic and redefining experiences a person can have -- you may only have
one shot and should feel blessed you have that opportunity. Don't squander it.

------
gerner
It's great to see some research that shows a college education is still worth
it. And I certainly believe that, although I'm admittedly part of the
academically trained elite.

That said, the work to "democratize post-secondary education" is still an
exciting area that can co-exist with traditional higher ed. There's a whole
segment of the population for whom higher ed is not appropriate (for a variety
of reasons). See what the Gates foundation is doing:
[http://www.gatesfoundation.org/What-We-Do/US-
Program/Postsec...](http://www.gatesfoundation.org/What-We-Do/US-
Program/Postsecondary-Success)

~~~
dnautics
you should really consider that this is very clearly a "snapshot" in time.
There is a broad gulf in first-five-year earning potential between someone who
got their college degree 30 years ago, versus someone who got their college
degree 5 years ago; so already those two cohorts are going to see dramatically
different life outcomes.

------
mathattack
The schools doing well didn't surprise me. $120K for a Petroleum Engineer -
wow!

~~~
GFischer
I was talking to the parent of a boy near college age recently, and he said
he's trying to steer his boy off a CS degree, and into one of the lesser
studied Engineering careers.

In my country, a relatively inexperienced Mechanical Engineer or Agronomist or
Petroleum Engineer makes between 200% to 400% the salary of a CS graduate the
same age, and they have no salary "glass ceiling" (CS graduates are not
considered for management positions and are topped off as employees here).

------
BigChiefSmokem
I make six figures with just an AA degree that has nothing to do with
technology.

When I'm interviewed it is clear I know what I'm doing and have the experience
and passion to back it up. Maybe I'm lucky, or maybe I don't think or act like
the rest of the "real" college grads.

At some point you have to really be honest with yourself and with others about
what it is you're looking for and are willing to work for in life. The rest
will fall into place for you.

------
Zimahl
College is probably worth it but that's not what this graph is really showing.
It really should be entitled 'Is Private College Worth It?' because it appears
that the only significant cost:wage value is to 'Private Engineering' and even
then arguments could be made that state engineering is good enough.

~~~
wmf
Do you realize that the axes have different scales? Even a state school
returns ~$400K with a cost of only ~$75K. I'd like to see the returns
converted into net present value, but it still looks like a win.

~~~
Zimahl
I'm not sure what you're saying. Of course I see that the axes have different
scales but both are linear. State schools (blue/purple/green) are at about
$75k in cost but span the same '30 Year Wage Premium' as the private schools
(yellow/orange/red) with the only significant difference being in the highest
of high-end engineering schools (MIT, Cal Tech, Carnegie Melon).

I sincerely question the data however after looking at it more closely. My
alma mater (Washington State) apparently costs more than University of
Washington. From a purely tuition perspective this is not true since I've
compared them many times. If you add in room and board this should be quite
different due to UW being located in a major metropolitan city, and WSU being
located in rural eastern Washington.

Who knew BYU was such a good deal? All my cousins I guess (had 4 who went
there, with a child of one cousin (second cousin) now attending).

------
Mikeb85
It's not about whether or not college is worth it, but rather what you want to
get out of it and your expectations... You can't expect every degree to optain
you a good paying job, certainly not without some creativity and a little
extra curricular effort anyway...

------
bane
[http://www.affordablecollegesonline.org/college-rankings-
onl...](http://www.affordablecollegesonline.org/college-rankings-
online/engineering-colleges-roi/)

------
jbschaff
Off topic: How is it that such a rad concept never made it to P/M fit and is
now a, albeit a highly analytical and well written, blog?

------
sirsar
Misses the part where University of Pennsylvania, Princeton, and others have
no-loan financial policies and need-blind admissions.

------
mydpy
I really like the visualization component of this analysis. It's really neat,
but I wish I could search by school.

------
jyf1987
if you are talking about the knowledge and degree you got, the answer is no.
but college also provie you human relationships, this seems very important for
most common people, so the answer is yes

------
alexeisadeski3
Why aren't the UC schools mapped?

~~~
BhavdeepSethi
I found most of them there...any particular ones you're looking for?

~~~
alexeisadeski3
UC Berkeley

UC Los Angeles

UC San Diego

UC Santa Barbara

Couldn't find a single one...

------
princetontiger
If you go to an ivy league, the answer is yes

I went to Princeton, and the degree paid for itself in 2 years

~~~
seiji
Did you major in Doing Evil Things For Money?

~~~
aet
aka finance?

------
chenster
YES

------
macinjosh
No.

~~~
kabisote
All the statistical arguments are detracting from the actual issue. College is
not worth it because it is expensive and time consuming but does not guarantee
you'll be able to earn a living in the future. And unlike a skill or a
business, you can't pass your degree to your children.

------
mikeadeleke
NO

